# Golf Wear



## Darren Harvey

I'm looking to update my golf wardrobe and like some of the more 'funky' designs I see others wear - I've looked at bunker-mentality, boomgolfwear.com and Loudmouth - does anyone have any further suggestions where I can find something a little different?


----------



## 373

Darren, as someone 6'7" tall, loud clothes don't look good on me. It leaves me a bit envious sometimes because I still like some of what I see. I simply know it wouldn't look good on me.

I'd suggest, if you don't already get catalogs from places like TGW, Edwin Watts or Golfsmith, that you hit their web sites and request a catalog. Generally, they will have newer stuff in the paper copy and a wider variety online.

Other than that, I can't suggest specific brands.


----------



## Surtees

I think John Daly was setting up his own brand of clothing to and we all know how loud some of his stuff can be might be worth a google search.


----------



## 373

I'm pretty sure John Daly wears loud Mouth clothes. Is he breaking away from them to set up his own brand? As badly as he has managed, or been managed, and as boorishly as he has acted in the face of golf's traditions, he's fighting a very uphill battle for credibility. As much as I'd like to see him succeed, his game needs to be improved to give him that credibility. otherwise, he's become a laughing stock among many. It's a shame, really.

Darren - One other source occurred to me, the Ian Poulter line. The clothes are fairly expensive, but the are well made and classy looking.


----------



## Surtees

Yes he needs to put some more good scores on the board to help his cause. He plays alright on the Asian tour but it doesn't always have the big names playing.

And you were right he is sponsored be loud mouth clothes.


----------



## FrogsHair

If Daly does start his own clothing line, he will do well with the middle class golfing fans. That's just my own opinion. One fact that I base my opinion on is that JD is still one of the top 10 golfers who can still get folks to buy tournament tickets. Less than 5 years ago, based on some marketing research thing the Golf Channel did, he was ranked third behind Woods, and Mickleson. All this while dealing with a domestic violence charges, drinking too much, playing very poorly, and quitting in some tournaments. Quite a few golfing folks just like the guy for their own various reasons. I would be in his gallery watching his play. Heck, I might even purchase some of his clothing line if it included tennis shoes, cargo shorts, and a collared tank top.


----------



## dawnRwright

1 thing is for sure.. I really like the feeling playing golf as long as I am comfortable with what I wear.


----------



## 373

dawnRwright said:


> 1 thing is for sure.. I really like the feeling playing golf as long as I am comfortable with what I wear.


So true... I'm 6'7" tall and 285 lbs, so I don't generally wear flashy colors or I look like a school bus if I wear yellow, a fire truck if I wear red, or a tsunami if I wear blue. (If I wear green, people try to hit golf balls off me because I look like the whole damned golf course) What does concern me though is the comfort and stretchy nature of the shirts I wear.

A few years ago, I bought some really good looking shirts that had piping on them with small colored accents in between them. They let me wear some color without it being too much and I was really happy about them... until I tried to swing. The shirt material stretched, but the piping didn't and as soon as I teed off, the shirt tail came out and I felt the shirt tugging around my shoulders. What were they thinking when they made them? I won't mention the brand name, but they are well known and generally respected in the rag trade.

Since then, I've discovered the Under Armour brand... They make the best shirt for me in terms of cut, length, quality that lasts and fabrics that work very well in the Florida summer heat. I'm back to white, light blue and some pastels, but a lot more comfortable on the course.

Now, the flip side, cold weather gear. Not that it gets anywhere near as cold here as where most of you are, but we still get uncomfortable when it gets into the 50's or 40's. I've found a great deal on a long sleeved Ping thermal pull over shirt. I wore it a lot in northern California last week and found it kept me comfortable without a lot of layers.


----------

